# What To Look For In A Used Diesel Tv



## rbeyke (Jan 29, 2007)

Fellow Outbackers:

Looking to upgrade from my 2002 Ford Explorer to a used diesel. Everyone has their likes and dislikes on the various models out there, but, in general, what do I need to be looking for/at when looking at a used diesel? I am looking for one that has less than 100K miles, preferably around 70K, quad cab. Any tips you experienced diesel owners have would be great. Certain year models from certain manufacturers to avoid and so forth. Should I take the truck to a diesel mechanic to have it checked out? How do you find a trusted mechanic if the vehicle is 110-200 miles from where i live? Does someone have a checklist like when you take possession of a new camper?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

rbeyke said:


> Fellow Outbackers:
> 
> Looking to upgrade from my 2002 Ford Explorer to a used diesel. Everyone has their likes and dislikes on the various models out there, but, in general, what do I need to be looking for/at when looking at a used diesel? I am looking for one that has less than 100K miles, preferably around 70K, quad cab. Any tips you experienced diesel owners have would be great. Certain year models from certain manufacturers to avoid and so forth. Should I take the truck to a diesel mechanic to have it checked out? How do you find a trusted mechanic if the vehicle is 110-200 miles from where i live? Does someone have a checklist like when you take possession of a new camper?
> 
> ...


What brand of truck would you like? Have you driven any of the brands yet?

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Do some searching on here and you will find a lot of answers for most of your questions. Just help us narrow it down.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I was in the same position a few years back. I searched for about 3 months before buying. Look for something clean and no modifications. You can do that later yourself. Stay away from the Ford 6.0 diesel Ford had alot of issues especially earlier years 2003 and 2004. Also do yourself a favor and get a carfax account and check the report on every vehicle you look at. I ended up finding a 2002 F-350 with 7.3 with 67k miles now has 124k and probably has been the best truck I've owned yet.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I would look for a Dodge.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rbeyke said:


> Fellow Outbackers:
> 
> Looking to upgrade from my 2002 Ford Explorer to a used diesel. Everyone has their likes and dislikes on the various models out there, but, in general, what do I need to be looking for/at when looking at a used diesel? I am looking for one that has less than 100K miles, preferably around 70K, quad cab. Any tips you experienced diesel owners have would be great. Certain year models from certain manufacturers to avoid and so forth. Should I take the truck to a diesel mechanic to have it checked out? How do you find a trusted mechanic if the vehicle is 110-200 miles from where i live? Does someone have a checklist like when you take possession of a new camper?
> 
> ...


Ok, here's a general one. Pre 2008 MY trucks tended to get better fuel economy than 2008 + due to the more stringent emission controls on the newer trucks. However post 2008 MY truck don't smoke (at least not as much).









I always recommend that people drive the different trucks to judge interior, noise levels, etc prior to narrowing down to one brand. There are several good Diesel websites out there for the different makes so you can see what problems people are having with their particular truck (


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I looked !
I could not find a Dodge Cummins problem section !


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I looked !
> I could not find a Dodge Cummins problem section !












How about that Dodge tranny?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The dodge 4speed tranny in gen 3 trucks will make 200k before it needs repairs.

We got a bunch of guys with 350-400k on the new 6speed dodge tranny. Most are seeing torque converter failures at beyond 350k.

For a personal truck, I wouldnt even worry about the trannies on gen 3 trucks. {2003-present)

Yes gen 2 dodges had all sorts of tranny failures. That hurt there reputation still today.

Carey


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

I've only owned Chevrolet and Ford diesels so I don't have anything useful to say about Dodge. My experiences with GM were good. Stay away from the early versions of the duramax. They had injector issues that could lead to engine failure. '05 to '07 would be a better choice. Right now I have an '08 Ford as well as a '97. Both are crewcab shortbed diesels. The 08 has been a pretty good vehicle. Mileage isn't great but the power is awesome. The 97 is pretty easy to work on and is actually my favorite of the two. Here is a good video tutorial for purchasing a used powerstroke... http://powerstrokehelp.com/PSD_common/used_PSD/used_PSD.asp The 6.0 Ford diesel had a bunch of issues but this fellow has a few things to say about bullet proofing them so you don't have issues. http://powerstrokehelp.com/video/video_homepage2.htm He talks about installing head studs in half of a customers fleet. The warranty issues went to nil on the 16 that had head studs. Check it out. Very good info on the Ford powerstroke. http://powerstrokehelp.com/default.asp

Just my 2 cents,

Chris


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

Just an fwi on the Ford Powerstroke, you can find tons of info on it, but the 2006 year looks like all the issues were resolved.

From Wikipedia: "The 7.3 L (444 CID) Power Stroke was replaced by the 6.0 L (365 CID) for the 2003 model year. This version was built until mid December 2006 (2007 model year). So many 6.0 L Power Stroke engines were proven to be unreliable,[2] and may have cost Ford hundreds of millions of dollars in warranty repairs and leading to a recall and repurchase of at least 500 trucks. There were initial quality challenges which Ford and Navistar have mostly rectified. The reliability of the later 6.0 L engines, after the dealership technicians were fully trained on the product, has been very good. Many early problems were disastrous, requiring total engine replacement. There were also minor problems resulting from the unreliable variable-vane turbocharger solenoid, EGR valve carbon deposit clogging or sticking, defective Exhaust Back Pressure (EBP) sensor/connector, numerous PCM (Powetrain Control Module) recalibrations, fuel injector harness chafing/crushing and other minor driveability and QC issues. Many problems were related to Ford's software. There were many running changes to the engine and in the 2006 year model the 6.0 had the lowest rate of warranty claims across the board for Ford Motor Company when compared to all of Ford's gas and diesel engines.[citation needed". 

We ourselves have the F350 2006 Powerstroke, it's been an excellent truck for us. Not to mention the dealer stood behind it enough to give us a lifetime powertrain warranty.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> The dodge 4speed tranny in gen 3 trucks will make 200k before it needs repairs.
> 
> We got a bunch of guys with 350-400k on the new 6speed dodge tranny. Most are seeing torque converter failures at beyond 350k.
> 
> ...


I test drove a GMC and a Ford, both nice trucks. One thing I have heard is that the earlier engines at least were built for light truck duty whereas the Cummins is based on a medium duty engine. Cummins will out last most GMC and Ford diesels. I did have the tranny go out on my 2000 Dodge. THEY are not built even for a light truck. Had it custom rebuilt for $3200 and is now bullet proof. I personally would avoid the newer diesels with the extra crap on them, Gets less mileage and has less power than the older ones. I bought my truck with 160000 mile on it. I'm not afraid of the engine, it's only getting broke in (should last 300 - 500,000 w/o problems. Already knew the tranny would need work but got it cheap enough to pay for that, but the body was good and the ride wasn't too bad. I would check prices and if you can get a good solid truck, even a little older and higher mileage cheap and it looks good, I wouldn't be too afraid of it. Did talk to a guy that worked in the Cummins factory and his opinion was that the 2000-2002 24 valve 5.9 was one of the best engines made. Not of lot of extra tech on it to go wrong and was de-tuned so would last longer. Hope this helps some.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> Did talk to a guy that worked in the Cummins factory and his opinion was that the 2000-2002 24 valve 5.9 was one of the best engines made. Not of lot of extra tech on it to go wrong and was de-tuned so would last longer. Hope this helps some.


I will agree as I spent $2600 on having my trans rebuilt to make it bullit proof but the 24v Cummins has a week link in the Fuel system aka VP44 injection pump. If you monitor fuel pressure you can catch a bad lift pump and potentially save the VP $$$$, not always though. I was lucky and had the VP replaced under warranty ~82k. I'm not saying don't buy a 2nd gen Cummins just know what you need to do to make sure your IP will be safe. The rest of the engine will outlast the truck.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

2500Ram said:


> Did talk to a guy that worked in the Cummins factory and his opinion was that the 2000-2002 24 valve 5.9 was one of the best engines made. Not of lot of extra tech on it to go wrong and was de-tuned so would last longer. Hope this helps some.


I will agree as I spent $2600 on having my trans rebuilt to make it bullit proof but the 24v Cummins has a week link in the Fuel system aka VP44 injection pump. If you monitor fuel pressure you can catch a bad lift pump and potentially save the VP $$$$, not always though. I was lucky and had the VP replaced under warranty ~82k. I'm not saying don't buy a 2nd gen Cummins just know what you need to do to make sure your IP will be safe. The rest of the engine will outlast the truck.
[/quote]

I agree the 24 valve is one of the best pick up engines ever made.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Did talk to a guy that worked in the Cummins factory and his opinion was that the 2000-2002 24 valve 5.9 was one of the best engines made. Not of lot of extra tech on it to go wrong and was de-tuned so would last longer. Hope this helps some.


I will agree as I spent $2600 on having my trans rebuilt to make it bullit proof but the 24v Cummins has a week link in the Fuel system aka VP44 injection pump. If you monitor fuel pressure you can catch a bad lift pump and potentially save the VP $$$$, not always though. I was lucky and had the VP replaced under warranty ~82k. I'm not saying don't buy a 2nd gen Cummins just know what you need to do to make sure your IP will be safe. The rest of the engine will outlast the truck.
[/quote]

If you're really worried about the lift pump killing the expensive VP44 you can always replace the stock lift pump with any number of aftermarket replacement pumps that will solve the potential problem. The biggest problem with those year Dodges will probably be the automatic transmission and not the engine.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Tranny or not I would still buy a dodge. Hands down the best truck I've owned. (knocking on wood) My 2004 doesnt have all the emissions crap on it either.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

If you find a Ford that you want some info on, I can run the VIN and give you warranty history. It may tell you if it was a problem child or not. I agree the '06/'07 6.0's are better than the '03-'05. Most of the EGR coking problems were caused by poor quality fuel, more specifically low cetane fuel. Using a cetane boost additive will rectify some of the 6.0's issues. Good luck with what ever truck you buy. They all seem to have their perks and pecadillos and all have loyal followers of each on this site.


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

Duramax 6.6L with Allison transmission. Look for recent truck with lots of miles on it 2004-08 with ~75K miles would be ideal. Most issues with engines and trans would have been resolved. Anything less means that the owner drove a lot of stop and go which imho is a lot worse on a diesel truck than lots of miles.

Check for the condition of the brakes/shocks/air filter/fuel filter.


----------

